# Demo bike for 5'0" woman near Pasadena



## airnewt (Mar 17, 2006)

My girlfriend is looking to get back into biking, but has never been on a road bike. She is looking to demo a bike for a good ride before putting down the money. 

The problems is that she is only 5'0" tall. I called Incycle (Pasadena and San Dimas) , Pasadena Cyclery, and Helen's (Arcadia), no one had a demo bike that small. 

Can anyone think of somewhere that would have a small WSD road bike that she could rent or demo for an afternoon? 

-Thanks


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

Check out Bicycle Johns in Burbank. They have a demo program, that I hear works good. Was there recently and didnt see anything that small, but they would know better.


----------

